# ALL GOLD McLean Wire Wheel 13x7



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

ok,I have a set of ALL GOLD McLean Wire Wheel 13x7 that are 4x100 only!

I painted the White Wall's on the tire's. But hell if you don't like them,you can just take them off. 

Tires are size 175/50r/13

I'm going to that Lowrider Show this weeken out in there Tulsa ,so I can bring this set of wire wheels if you want them

Asking $350.00


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 17 2010, 09:44 AM~17814646
> *ok,I have a set of ALL GOLD McLean Wire Wheel 13x7 that are 4x100 only!
> 
> I painted the White Wall's on the tire's. But hell if you don't like them,you can just take them off.
> ...


G/L on the sale homie :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

five lug universal..


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 17 2010, 09:44 AM~17814646
> *ok,I have a set of ALL GOLD McLean Wire Wheel 13x7 that are 4x100 only!
> 
> I painted the White Wall's on the tire's. But hell if you don't like them,you can just take them off.
> ...


You bess bring a sweat rag, because its gonna be nasty . :wow:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jun 17 2010, 03:24 PM~17817650
> *five lug universal..
> *


Nope,Sorry 4x100 only


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 17 2010, 09:48 PM~17820812
> *You bess bring a sweat rag, because its gonna be nasty . :wow:
> *


Thanks slangin cardboard

I had my shirt off,Damn,I got sun bunt bad :0


----------



## Tisyachdve (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for good communication.


----------

